# Old 3 wheeled cushman cart



## pcbutler (May 12, 2010)

I have a 3 wheeled cushman cart model 898306 that I need a wiring diagram for. The age of this cart is not completely known but it appears that it was manufactured in 1975. The problem I'm having is that when the accelerator is pushed, the cart does not run. If the solenoid is tapped the cart pot. activates. I've changed the pot. (everything in it, too) solenoid, traced the wiring, but still have the same problem. Can anyone offer assistance?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Was your Truckster a gas power one at one time? Mine was and it was converted to electric and that system was from Taylor Dunn. I have a wire diagram for the Truckster but not the electric drive system. That will be a separate thing. Might try over at Buggies Gone Wild. They have some stuff there that may help. Is yours powered with a modern PWM controller or just contact switches? 

Pete 

Send me your email and I will send you a copy of my wire diagram from Cushman. It's actually a manual.


----------



## nordburg1352 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 3 different schematics for a cushman electric tool truck but don't no how to upload them. You are welcome to them if we can figure out how to upload them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Check your PM


----------

